# Growls



## iglinska1 (May 10, 2010)

*Dogs growl at many funny things, Whats the funniest or weirdest thing your dog has growled at?
*
Koda likes to growl at the Cougar statue mascot in front of my school, she tries to kill it actually. Pretty funny seeing her bit iron.


----------

